# Form 1



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

So, you broke down! Cool!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Jeremy, did you get it through a trust, corp or just personal ?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Can't wait to see one of them dogs...


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

What are you putting it on? Please say the Trapdoor!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

since they have been legalized for hunting/plinking here in MN

ive been kicking around the idea of getting one

if i do,im going to set up a gun trust


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Your not the only one... That's why I don't normally hunt on the weekends.


----------

